# Netbook with Windows 7 Starter



## Tommy077 (May 15, 2010)

I have a netbook with Windows 7 Starter. Will this be enough to use for a small media server? How would I go about setting it up?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

My initial hunch would be no. Netbooks generally have less memory, slower processors, cheaper graphic chips, etc. so that they can fit in that small form factor and not overheat. My daughter has an Asus Eee and while it's great for what she does, I wouldn't think of using it as a media server. Plus, most netbooks don't have a HDMI out on them either. 

One of the cheaper media servers would be a much better choice. :T


----------



## BoredSysAdmin (Mar 6, 2011)

It's really depends on what do need by saying media - Netbook as music server - would be absolutely fine, but for playing original 1080p BluRay Backups - you might need something with more umph


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

Big question, media server, or media player? Media server has the files available to be played by another device, this task can be performed by as simple as an old pentium 3 computer. Media player, requires at least a pentium 4 3ghz or better duo core processor. Most of the netbook computers may have the processor power to process hd video, but will choke trying to send it out over hdmi unless it has sufficient gpu processing capability, and most will be limited to 720p or the same as the native display resolution which may in fact be lower even if stated as 720.


----------

